

Ask HN: Storing solutions - grep

What other options other than S3 and Rackspace Files there is for storing large amounts of data?
======
mike-cardwell
I find hard drives are quite useful for storing lots of data. You might want
to be more specific about your requirements.

------
lsc
I'm also interested in the answer to this question; as far as I can tell,
without being shady about ignoring people's AUPs, there isn't anyone who beats
s3. If this is the case, I'm considering entering that market at the
$0.05/gigabyte price point (both for storage and transfer)

rsync.net; it's cheaper than s3 if you transfer up and down a lot, otherwise,
more expensive. I think it's around a dollar a gigabyte month if you buy a
whole lot, but transfer is free.

dreamhost and other shared hosting providers often give you 500GiB/month for
like 10 bucks... but if you read their AUP, I think using it for backups is
prohibited. still, it's probably worth trying if you are on a tight budget.

I don't know of anything that beats a supermicro with 16 or 24 2TiB disks in a
co-lo, though.

